#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Ever wondering how to be an Ethical Hacker?

## MDilbara

We see a lot of people get inspired by all of these hacking and breaches and want them to become a hacker (an ethical hacker). Yes, there are places in Sri Lanka where you can work an an Ethical Hacker. The below post will give an idea on how a that process work 


The first post will give an idea on the steps of hacking (or Penetration Testing) - Let us hack you! - EncryptAsia


This post will take you through very small example of a hacking attempt - How to do a Web Application PenTest? - EncryptAsia


Hope this was informative.

----------


## Moana

> We see a lot of people get inspired by all of these hacking and breaches and want them to become a hacker (an ethical hacker). Yes, there are places in Sri Lanka where you can work an an Ethical Hacker. The below post will give an idea on how a that process work 
> 
> 
> The first post will give an idea on the steps of hacking (or Penetration Testing) - Let us hack you! - EncryptAsia
> 
> 
> This post will take you through very small example of a hacking attempt - How to do a Web Application PenTest? - EncryptAsia
> 
> 
> Hope this was informative.


Hi there!

This link should be helpful 
Become a hacker (ethically, of course) with this online course

----------

